# changing woodstove pipe. how often?



## cedarman (Aug 31, 2010)

hey guys,

i installed my woodstove in my garage this past janurary.

im using 6" black stove pipe crimped(lowes). the pipe closest to the stove is completely rusted (not rusted through, but rusty). the rust lessin's the farther away from the stove it gets.

im guessing its rusted bad there because that takes an awful lot of heat esp. over t0p the woodstove. I hit it with a little paint to slow the rusting. just wondering if I should change the pipe. its only 8 months old


----------



## IndyIan (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe you are overfiring the stove and burning all the paint off? I've got a double wall pipe right off the stove with the inside pipe being stainless steel of some sort which isn't rusting in the 5 years we've been using it so far. Might be worth switching too?


----------



## taylor6400 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, that doesnt sound normal...i am going on 5 years since installing my add on furnace and the hotest part of the pipe shows some discoloration (dull black as opposed to new looking), but there is no rust.


----------



## Mike PA (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been using the same pipe for eleven years. Burn 24/7 during heating season as my only heat source. No plans to replace any pipe this year.


----------



## cedarman (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea the paint burnt off and I usually leave my garage doors open in the summer so moisture probably got to the raw metal on the pipe= rust


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 31, 2010)

In my shop I have 6" black pipe as well. I sweep it every year and unhook it from the stove to do so. At that point it gets the hammer shake test. If I can hammer it and shake it and nothing falls off, it's good for another year.... Every two to three years I replace the discolored pipe. It's cheap, why not.


----------



## bsearcey (Aug 31, 2010)

My stainless tee connecting my stove the SS liner is not rusted, but has rainbow colors on it. No kidding. Kind of like when you look at an oil sheen on water at the right angle.


----------

